# Can anyone help me figure out my cognitive functions... Really confused



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

tonyjestr said:


> What is reality? I don't think really whether something is or isn't from an objective standpoint . Defining reality is sort of difficult memories fade into each other the only reason I even figure out whether something happened or not is by asking someone who was there. The origin of where certain beliefs are inherited I don't think is something that can be established besides for the most recent. And the physical world is something that anything I even falsely perceive can become reality under the correct conditions. Since almost anything can be believed if looked from an angle not associated with what you're expected to believe. So I think reality is for the individual there is objective measurement capable of assessing it but everything is relative and if it's perceived it can exist. At least in the mind.


I think this sounds like strong Ni.

You mentioned what you don't relate to INTJ's, how about INFJ's, what things about them do you not relate to?

You said with INTJ's you think they are too rigid and aggressive in debate, but somewhere i read in one of your other threads/posts that you say your friends see you as rigid. How would you explain that difference?


----------



## tonyjestr (Jul 29, 2012)

My friends tend to perceive the way I go about things as rigid cause I'm usually pretty ocd about some things besides argument, unless I see a fault in their logic then I usually can't help but keep addressing it til they understand why I thought so knowing they were wrong isn't enough they need to *understand* why I thought so. INFJ I just have trouble relating to the common description of Fe though I do relate the Dom tert loop of the INFJ but I don't know whether that's a trustworthy view of the cognitive functions.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

tonyjestr said:


> My friends tend to perceive the way I go about things as rigid cause I'm usually pretty ocd about some things besides argument,* unless I see a fault in their logic then I usually can't help but keep addressing it til they understand *why I thought so knowing they were wrong isn't enough they need to *understand* why I thought so. INFJ I just have trouble relating to the common description of Fe though I do relate the Dom tert loop of the INFJ but I don't know whether that's a trustworthy view of the cognitive functions.


That sounds Ti. (or maybe it could be the Ni working with Te, i'm not sure?)

dom tert loop of INFJ - Ni Ti / Ti Ni is like ISTP. How do you relate to ISTP's?

Explain in your own words what you think Se means?

When you answered me before about inferior function and you said Se, clarify why you say you have inferior Se, like was it because of reading the eruption of inferior Se, or was it the descriptions of Se, or what things made you conclude you have inferior Se?


----------



## tonyjestr (Jul 29, 2012)

For Se I understand it as adherence to the emerging data in the environment which I'd consider the data to be numbers, history (just as a general interest or information for information sake and nothing else), physical sensations; summarized the world and the things that come with it in its purest form with no particular favor towards any one experience or piece of information. At least that's the way I see it from the way my friend (ISTP) goes about things
For inferior Se, I can usually be quite irritable if I can't get away from noise. If someone brings up a detail that I missed can also be something I'm usually not fond of. And one time that I can distinctly remember with the way they described inferior Se is when I was considering how I was going to afford university and I ended seeing the one where I lived was to expensive so I looked at some visa requirements and costs of colleges internationally then when I couldn't find an answer to a low cost college that fit requirements allowing international work I searched more and more. I sort of obsessively searched ended up staying up well over a day cause I couldn't stop myself I felt I needed to find a college I could afford with a visa that allowed working and studying at the same time.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

tonyjestr said:


> For Se I understand it as adherence to the emerging data in the environment which I'd consider the data to be numbers, history (just as a general interest or information for information sake and nothing else), physical sensations; summarized the world and the things that come with it in its purest form with no particular favor towards any one experience or piece of information. At least that's the way I see it from the way my friend (ISTP) goes about things
> For inferior Se, I can usually be quite irritable if I can't get away from noise. If someone brings up a detail that I missed can also be something I'm usually not fond of. And one time that I can distinctly remember with the way they described inferior Se is when I was considering how I was going to afford university and I ended seeing the one where I lived was to expensive so I looked at some visa requirements and costs of colleges internationally then when I couldn't find an answer to a low cost college that fit requirements allowing international work I searched more and more. I sort of obsessively searched ended up staying up well over a day cause I couldn't stop myself I felt I needed to find a college I could afford with a visa that allowed working and studying at the same time.


Here is a thread i found on inferior Se on another site, see what you relate to on it?

Inferior Se


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Also @tonyjestr, by reading through all 8 of the cog functions on this site here in this link, which ones do you relate to the most, and which ones the least? (just from these particular descriptions from this site only). Can you identify with any one or two that you believe is your strongest? weakest?

http://www.careerplanner.com/8CognitiveFunctions/Cognitive-Functions-Simply-Explained.cfm


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

also @tonyjestr

Explain some things about Karl Marx and his views that you like?


----------



## tonyjestr (Jul 29, 2012)

Spades What's My Type questionnaire
*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
With mental illness the only possible but undiagnosed ones would be PTSD (as my brother and I went through the same 
experiences but I have never went to a therapist though I don't think it's likely but I do show some of the characteristics of the 
cognitive issues that can develop) and social anxiety (I'm pretty sure of this one, also undiagnosed). I'm a male, 22 and current state of mind relatively good though I have been getting a lot more empathetic over the years. Getting angry at mistreatment of individuals, sad when people look down on someone, and when people are going through hard times but those feelings of empathy are difficult to muster or even highly uncomfortable to use around people from my past, though newer people are fine but still slightly uncomfortable.
*
1. Click on this link: Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17503307419/in/explore-2015-05-15/ 
To me it looks like the flowers that are in the bubble are consuming the bubble which sort of reminds me of ouroboros. The chain 
I really feel nothing or perceive anything from it besides it being a chain.
*
2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward 
reactions?*
My initial thoughts would be considering what went wrong and with any conclusions I arrive to what do we have on hand that 
could fix it. My outward reaction would probably be nothing besides just asking everyone else what they think went wrong but no 
stress as I don't usually react a lot in situations like that and the band we could probably see another time and just enjoy hanging 
out with each other where the car broke down either while we fix it or wait for help.
*
3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
Probably initial excitement over hanging out at said party then boredom when I get there and realize nothing interesting is 
happening just drinking and other things that don't interest me. I'd go along almost guaranteed. If I didn't feel like going I would 
still go along as I don't want to turn the person down.

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
If I didn't know them very well I'd just agree with them and be slightly perturbed at the thing they just said. If I did know them 
well then I would probably wait till they said something really bad then go against it while inwardly I would just be trying to 
ignore it while being slightly annoyed.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
I would probably do nothing but take note of it in my head most of the time with the most I would do being confront the issue 
very loudly and aggressively.
*
6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
I would say never thinking of someone as less than you. Never assume about the depth of someones issues and how much 
singular events can affect them. And to not decide someones values for them regardless how you perceive them (Yes I know this 
contradicts the thing I said about beliefs but I generally do this in support of things that are illogical to get mad at like slut 
shaming, religious intolerance and other things of a similar nature. The views would only change if something personally affected my mental state like in one instance where someone called me out on the callous way I interpreted human life then my view changed.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
My willingness to be fully committed to doing something to the best of my ability and the willingness to acknowledge my own lack 
of capability (to myself, not externally). I would change probably the way I respond to other peoples' problems as I usually 
respond with solutions but I know that they'd prefer comfort which feels uncomfortable to me.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
I treat them as true and will always follow them. They are most often triggered by me figuring out something about someones' 
personality or the way they feel out of nowhere it just comes to me hours after the event of speaking to someone or researching a historical figure. Beyond that really nothing else.
*
9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
The things that energize me the most is talking about things I'm interested in like what I think is going to occur from this event 
happening who'll be affected on a large scale and things like that. I didn't used to be this way but doing anything that requires a lot of attention like playing a shooting game with my friend, having to read statistics or anything precise ( My eyes just glaze over and I start skimming), and reading anything excessively complex (though I like to read philosophy. Pure logic tires me out; I usually 
prefer metaphysics or anything looking at structure in society or the way things are perceived).
*
10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*
I usually repress the way I feel about things I don't want that to be perceived and if someone tries to look at my facial expression 
when I'm doing something it can make me uncomfortable. With my internal thought I usually don't have to since when I'm around 
others my mind goes blank and when I'm speaking to others it sort of flows without trying but only if I'm comfortable otherwise I 
just sit quietly my mind empty.


----------



## tonyjestr (Jul 29, 2012)

On inferior Se from that site I do and don't relate with I can become aggressive as in loud but not out of attempt to prove anything from a superiority sense.

On Karl Marx I don't feel I have a strong enough understanding of.

The cognitive function site I still have to take a look at. But am doing currently


----------



## tonyjestr (Jul 29, 2012)

Oops only read the one by greenlightwiki description

I do relate to the purposeful omission of details when attempting to figure something out primarily cause I don't think they're relevant so mentioning them more often than not doesn't confuse me but causes the detail being mentioned to be ignored just because it was mentioned and if it continues to be brought up then it will likely cause annoyance. The excessive focus on a detail is not something that comes up quite as often though it does occur but very rarely in comparison to the omission of details.


----------



## tonyjestr (Jul 29, 2012)

Dreamer777 said:


> Also @_tonyjestr_, by reading through all 8 of the cog functions on this site here in this link, which ones do you relate to the most, and which ones the least? (just from these particular descriptions from this site only). Can you identify with any one or two that you believe is your strongest? weakest?
> 
> Cognitive Functions - A Simple Explanation


For judging functions Ti and Fe in that order and perceiving functions only really Ni


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

thnx for all the replies, i'll go back over later on when i have more time, for now i just quickly skimmed through all your replies, for sure you use Ni which would mean Ni/Se rather than Ne/Si. So i think we can definitely rule out any Ne/Si types.

Your response above you chose Ti and Fe with Ti being more stronger than Fe.

Explain more on how you do and how you don't relate to the INFJ's?


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

If you had to choose a cognitive function that you think when you engage it in an activity (whether physical activity or mental activity) that it makes you feel better when you are down/stressed/depressed/anxious, what function would you guess it to be? Explain the type of activities that makes you feel better when your down?

(There is a theory that using Aux gets us out of depression, etc).

I'm an INFP, when if i'm down/depressed, etc, if i deliberately find activities to engage my aux Ne, it makes me feel good/better. So i testify to this theory of using Aux to get us out of the dumps so to speak. It works brilliant for me.

So that's why i'm asking you the above question. Could it possibly reveal your aux? You never know, it just might.


----------



## tonyjestr (Jul 29, 2012)

It might be the old descriptions of Fe I looked at being about harmony. I do make sure it's kept to a certain extent but I'm generally not okay with something being swept under the rug if it's even a slight problem I'd prefer it be discussed immediately if I think there is a solution. 

When stressed I'll usually eat a lot or just try to shut out all noise, light (if possible) and just get away til I feel better. So really the closest would be just avoidance of everything til I feel better but I really can't commit to any activity otherwise I'll just carry the way I feel throughout the activity.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

tonyjestr said:


> It might be the old descriptions of Fe I looked at being about harmony. I do make sure it's kept to a certain extent but I'm generally not okay with something being swept under the rug if it's even a slight problem I'd prefer it be discussed immediately if I think there is a solution.
> 
> When stressed I'll usually eat a lot or just try to shut out all noise, light (if possible) and just get away til I feel better. So really the closest would be just avoidance of everything til I feel better but I really can't commit to any activity otherwise I'll just carry the way I feel throughout the activity.


look at it more like when you're down/depressed/feeling blue (rather than when put under immediate stress), what activities can you do that would make you feel good/better?

(eating alot and shutting out noise/light is like the inferior eruption of Se). We're looking for the aux now - i guess it's more like trying to get out of the dom/tert loop rather than what happens when we get immediately stressed when our inferior blows up 

In speaking about discussing immediately and finding a solution, i remember you said somewhere in one of your posts that you don't know how to comfort people but rather help them find a solution. Can you give an example of that?


----------



## tonyjestr (Jul 29, 2012)

When I'm feeling down I usually go on youtube and watch someone speak about something personal or watch/listen to poetry (both a relatively recent discovery as I didn't start doing this until relatively recently) but that doesn't put me in a better state but really I'd say a different state where the focus is less on me.

For finding a solution when my friend would speak to me about his relationship or depression I usually wouldn't know what to say besides a suggestion on a way he could change his focus or attempt a solution to the thing that was going wrong in his relationship.
The most I tried to actively do anything besides providing solutions was finding a way to change their sadness to making them want to change their situation really and just trying to alter their mood from their current state (just not through empty words of affirmation as I can't deal with those). But that was an extreme situation and I don't know if I would act that way in a less serious situation.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

tonyjestr said:


> When I'm feeling down I usually go on youtube and watch someone speak about something personal or watch/listen to poetry (both a relatively recent discovery as I didn't start doing this until relatively recently) but that doesn't put me in a better state but really I'd say a different state where the focus is less on me.


This sounds like Fe - wanting to hear someone's personal stuff, which would make perfect sense for engaging the aux to at least feel better for the moment while engaging it, so that would be aux Fe for the INFJ. And also you mentioned previously that you are starting to use Fe more recently. There also is a theory that aux develops in young adult years. It could be that's what's happening with you. Also, you have had childhood traumatic experiences that seems to have left you not remembering much about your past (other than the past 2 years) (i'm saying this from bits and pieces you've mentioned in different posts/threads). And you also mentioned that people of the past you don't have empathy for, but now in your life and new people you meet you do have empathy for.

Your past traumatic experiences causing certain types of mental illness, and if any mind altering meds too, all that stuff alters the natural cognitive flow in the brain. Maybe now you are getting back into your natural inborn cognitive flow.

For that i would say you are an INFJ.



> For finding a solution when my friend would speak to me about his relationship or depression I usually wouldn't know what to say besides a suggestion on a way he could change his focus or attempt a solution to the thing that was going wrong in his relationship.
> The most I tried to actively do anything besides providing solutions was finding a way to change their sadness to making them want to change their situation really and just trying to alter their mood from their current state (just not through empty words of affirmation as I can't deal with those). But that was an extreme situation and I don't know if I would act that way in a less serious situation.


INFJ's are earth's natural born Counselors. They are not into telling a person what to do with their life, they do like to show different ways to focus on a situation, and for the person to focus also on their own self and being happy. Of course in situations where there is immediate danger of abuse and physical violence, then sometimes that becomes a legal issue and the person needs to get out of the physical abuse. But other than that, and INFJ will look at everyone's side and perception, and they don't take sides. I've actually been offended sometimes by my counselors throughout the years sometimes when they don't take my side! As if! But that is because they look at all sides, and help you to identify your own faults in the relationship problem also. Stuff like that.

So, do you think you may be an INFJ then?

this is copied from an INFJ on here by the user name of penchant:
http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/34411-cognitive-function-pairings-how-does-work-each-type.html
_For me, the loop is Ni and Ti - which tends to mean that I get stuck in my head trying to make sense of things and seeing connections and at the same time shooting down my own ideas and not ending up anywhere._

this is copied from an INFJ (greenfairy) on that same inferior Se link i gave you earlier to typology central:
Inferior Se - Page 2

_Great thread! I have the book by Naomi Quenk about inferior functions, but somehow the descriptions were vague enough to not really resonate; what has been said in this thread really feels like my experience. I hadn't thought INFJ fit 100% partly for this reason, but now that incongruency has been resolved. So I'm about 95% confident I'm INFJ with Ti sufficiently developed as to act like an auxiliary._


and also from greenfairy in her next post on same thread:


_I relate to the following:

Lack of details: Ni and Ti or Fe produce a thought, and the connections will seem solid and obvious in my mind, but when Se tries to put it into words everything seems all muddled. Like, why can't I just draw you a picture?

Fear of lack of control of the external world:
I am somewhat obsessed with preparation for disaster, and preparation in general. I really enjoy it. I like researching methods of being self sufficient, sustainable, environmentally friendly, and ever more efficient (and saving money).

Fears:
I am afraid of quite a lot. Failure, physical danger, mysterious things in the dark like ghosts, the government, uneducated country people coming after me, fundamentalist religious people coming after me, to name a few. I used to have recurring dreams about tornadoes and having to hide, and I still have dreams of getting caught in floods and deep water. I distrust doctors and avoid them. 

Dualistic relationship with the body:
I am both attached and detached from my body. I'm a lot more comfortable with it than I used to be, but physical things still seem weird to me sometimes. Physical intimacy in particular was something I had to get used to. I've never consciously believed that sensual things were bad, but I know the feeling was there in my unconsciousness. Consciously I try to refute this attitude because it's not healthy. Philosophically, I try to strike a balance between asceticism and hedonism, like Epicureanism (the use of reason is the key), or just aim for moderation. Excess has always been something I've had a strong negative reaction to; I want to make all my decisions consciously, especially those of a sensual nature.

I also relate to learning to live in the moment and the other positive things "cascadeco" mentioned, and my development of Se I'm sure has helped me have a lot of fun with the SP's. 

Another thing which hasn't been mentioned is high sensitivity to sensory stimuli. I always know if music is playing in stores and restaurants, and it can easily get annoying because I can't ignore it. Strong smells really bother me, including incense. Irritations in clothing can become very distracting. Someone humming or singing while I'm trying to think is very distracting. Sometimes people talking loudly really hurts my ears, and other loud noises which don't bother other people are painful to me.

On the positive side I'm very observant, and I've been described as physically graceful._



How do you relate to penchant's and greenfairy's posts?


----------



## tonyjestr (Jul 29, 2012)

Then from that information I might be an INFJ it just seemed that every thing I looked at said that you start with Dom develop auxiliary during adolescence or experiment with your tertiary then develop tertiary in early to mid twenties. I guess there really isn't enough information out there on how childhood experiences can affect which cognitive functions you use. But this seems to cover the reasons why I couldn't agree with the previous types I thought I was. Thanks for the help.


----------



## tonyjestr (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh and I forgot to mention it I relate quite a bit to both of those. Really thanks for all the help you provided. I've been struggling to figure out the answer for 3 years.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Actually, it seems more that an INFJ will need to actually use Fe in the present moment with someone as in listening to their problems but in the here and now present moment with them (rather than to actually just watch videos and not interract?). So, i need to explore that a bit more and research.... cause you said you watch videos, not actually interract with the person... hmmm..... will explore and let you know my findings on that 

But i'm glad you're feeling like you may have found your type. How do you relate to hanging on the INFJ forum on here?

You know, speaking of the whole dom/tert loops / personality disorders issues, here is an article also on that:
http://personalitycafe.com/articles/25205-dominant-tertiary-loops-common-personality-disorders.html

See if you relate to the INFJ-ISTP Ni-Ti / Ti-Ni loops it describes?

Just curious, what are the reasons you chose your user name and avatar pic?


----------

